
Why Is Pisano Happy with Clojure? - purple_ducks
https://medium.com/pisanoeng/why-is-pisano-happy-with-clojure-c50e27fd18fb
======
purple_ducks
> The following list displays several well-known organizations using Clojure…

> Walmart, Facebook, Apple, Boeing, Amazon, Netflix

Oft repeated but is Clojure still in active use in these companies?

~~~
yogthos
Here's a recent comment from somebody working at Walmart
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19728502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19728502)

And here's one from a developer at Netflix
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18346043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18346043)

I have a friend who works at Apple, he says that a lot of iTunes backend code
runs Clojure. Here's a recent podcast from one team using it
[https://www.therepl.net/episodes/15/](https://www.therepl.net/episodes/15/)

Personally, I find it really weird that people keep questioning if companies
are actually using Clojure. It's like people just can't wrap their head around
the idea that big companies might be using a non-mainstream language and that
it solves problems for them.

